
Samsung 870 QVO SATA 2.5“ SSD 8TB - peterburkimsher
https://www.samsung.com/nz/memory-storage/870-qvo-sata-3-2-5-ssd/MZ-77Q8T0BW/
======
ksec
The cheapest SSD per TB I have seen was 2TB @ $159 from Sandisk[1], which is
an one off price, but most of the SATA non NVME PCI-E SSD can go as low as $90
- $100 / TB.

I dont mind QLC / PLC or Speed limited by SATA Port. Some day I would like to
replace my NAS with SSD, but it has to be a price point that is worth it. May
be around $60/TB.

The problem is I dont see any roadmap to suggest we have tech to bring it to
that price point in the next few years. ( ignoring economic irregularities )

[1] [https://wccftech.com/sandisk-ssd-plus-line-of-solid-state-
dr...](https://wccftech.com/sandisk-ssd-plus-line-of-solid-state-drives-start-
from-a-1tb-capacity-for-just-95/)

------
dan1234
The speeds are pretty mediocre, as this is a SATA drive.

Intel has a much quicker (and much more expensive) NVMe equivalent.

[https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/memory-
stor...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/memory-
storage/solid-state-drives/data-center-
ssds/d7-series/dc-p4510-series/dc-p4510-8tb-2-5inch-3d2.html)

~~~
Wandfarbe
I don't get your comment. If its more expensive and much quicker, then this
doesn't sound like a fair comparision at all or alternative.

------
pedrocr
I was having a look at NVMe SSDs yesterday and noticed the cost per TB premium
is now only ~4x over hard drives for a much faster device. How quickly should
I expect my home NAS to be feasibly SSD only? I'd probably dump hard drives
and never look back at ~1.5x premium. Is that soon?

~~~
peterburkimsher
How big is your home NAS? I've been transitioning to SSD for a couple of years
now, though I still use Seagate 5TB HDDs for cold-storage backups. The speed
and lighter physical weight makes a huge difference to me.

~~~
pedrocr
I have two at 4x4TB, so it's still much too expensive to go SSD. I was
planning an SSD cache with 2x512GB SSDs in RAID1 for the next build but now
I'm wondering how long it will take to be able to go all SSD.

------
kasabali
> Samsung 870 QVO 1 TB Review - Terrible, Do Not Buy

>
> [https://www.techpowerup.com/review/samsung-870-qvo-1-tb/](https://www.techpowerup.com/review/samsung-870-qvo-1-tb/)

2+TB SKUs have slightly better performance but I would still choose TLC
everyday over this.

A hypothetical 6TB TLC version would cost the same but perform much better
while having much much longer endurance.

~~~
RealStickman_
It's impressive how well the caching in these SSDs works to still provide good
performance until the cache is full and performance falls off a cliff.

------
peterburkimsher
I think this is the second 8TB SSD on the market. I'd been eyeing the 8TB
Sabrent Rocket M.2 as an upgrade for my 2014 MacBook Pro, but the price is
eye-watering. I'd need to buy 2, because there's no bus-powered hard drives
that size to backup to.

Now Samsung's made this an affordable backup option, I just need to start
saving up.

------
rasz
360 erase cycle QLC flash.

